# Writing > General Writing >  Way to be a genius

## Manuel Cruz

How does one become a genius writer? Is it talent and getting inspired by reading the other geniuses? Is it a mix of these with a lot of hardwork? Is it about taking courses on literature or so and studying grammar and practicing writing? So what do you think about it?

----------


## hillwalker

Genius is not something you can train for, or indeed pick up from following the example of others.

You're either born with it - or without it - though someone once said it's 99% perspiration and 1% inspiration.

H

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Yes, I would say it comes when someone can use their talent to its full extent. You can´t just say someone is born with it or not. There are so many very talented people in the world, not only in literature, in any area, who could have achieved the stage of genius and didn´t, because they didn´t have the chance to or they didn´t have the 99% of perspiration. So working is almost everything to it. Though not everyone will really get there just by working hard

----------


## Alexander III

I suppose the easiest way to become a genius is to convince yourself that you are a genius. When you die you will probably be the only one who thought of yourself a genius, but in all effects you shall be a genius because you have defined yourself so.

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Good point and most geniuses are only recognized as so only after their death

----------


## Alexander III

No no I mean, If you think yourself a genius - that obviously doesnt make you a genius, but if you believe it then in all manner an fact you are a genius because you have given that label to yourself. 

It is rather pathetic and ridicoulous for the outside world but internaly you think yourself a genius so your entire perception of youself is that of a genius, essentialy making yourself a genius - but only in your eyes

----------


## virginiawang

To love myself and think myself a genius is wonderful. To reside in a world different from that of ordinary people is nothing bad, I think, if I wish to continue with my life this way.

----------


## blazeofglory

The question as to how to be a genus writer is fascinating to me as a writer myself and everybody wants to be a genus and the word genus itself is tempting. It is a faculty born a little bit genetically and a little bit perspiringly, endeavouringly and painstakingly.
I agree that people are different and some are a little smarter and others drag behind and yet more or less it has to do with hard labor

----------


## cafolini

I think genius is a very obsolete idea, but at the same time I think geniuses never occurred while they existed in people's imagination, probably as a result of fame more than what they were. If I had to bet as to what's genial today, I wood preffer to talk about large goups of people who when it comes to achievement have produced tons of advancements in cooperation that make the so-called geniuses look insignificant. But what's the point? Where would it lead? Most likely to abrerration and nonsense.

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Alexander: sorry I had misunderstood, anyways I guess that thinking of yourself as a genius is hard because writers are their own biggest critics (though I intend to be someday I´m not yet a writer but I think this is true) ,they hardly regard their own work as genial

Blazeofglory: I totally agree with you and share your point of view

Cafolini: that´s right but we are specifically talking about literature so you can´t just say that large groups of people make the so-called geniuses look insignificant. That might be correct in sciences or so but when it comes to literature you talk about writers, geniuses as individuals. Don´t you reckon that Dostoievsky, Dickens or Orwell for example are geniuses?

----------


## cafolini

> Alexander: sorry I had misunderstood, anyways I guess that thinking of yourself as a genius is hard because writers are their own biggest critics (though I intend to be someday I´m not yet a writer but I think this is true) ,they hardly regard their own work as genial
> 
> Blazeofglory: I totally agree with you and share your point of view
> 
> Cafolini: that´s right but we are specifically talking about literature so you can´t just say that large groups of people make the so-called geniuses look insignificant. That might be correct in sciences or so but when it comes to literature you talk about writers, geniuses as individuals. Don´t you reckon that Dostoievsky, Dickens or Orwell for example are geniuses?


No, I don't reckon. They did not consider themselves geniuses. Besides, I don't reckon that the groups I'm talking about, as I said, deserve the label. This age is the end of the unique idols. Apart from that, the interaction of large groups is within literature in many forms. Literature is any written and even only spoken information. The classics are now historical pieces. They don't stand to the environs of today but through rationalization with very little actual fiber of the times.

----------


## zoolane

> How does one become a genius writer? Is it talent and getting inspired by reading the other geniuses? Is it a mix of these with a lot of hardwork? Is it about taking courses on literature or so and studying grammar and practicing writing? So what do you think about it?


Personal I do not believe that any one is born a genius just has genius idea or wrote something that other people class as genius. Talent is in very body it just find it and use it. Some people do not find natural talent it their life.

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Of course they didn't regard themselves as geniuses and you might not reckon that as well. But some people do. Genius is not an objective matter, it´s very subjective. Geniuses are simply those who are really good at what they do and whose work marks a determined area, marks people. And you can´t deny those writers did that. How can this age be the end of unique idols? There will always be people who make a difference, people that, even centuries after their deaths, will still interact with the world, in case of writers through their work or ideas.

----------


## ftil

I see it as being born with a natural talent. Some people can express themselves with such an ease and beauty. I can feel the light in their words. But it is more than that. Some people may have the talent to write and yet their writing lack of depth or essence. Natalie Goldberg called it monkey mind I agree with her that creative outlet helps to study the depth of our minds. The explorations of own mind that is full of insights gives the depth we can recognize immediately and be moved by it.

----------


## cafolini

> Of course they didn't regard themselves as geniuses and you might not reckon that as well. But some people do. Genius is not an objective matter, it´s very subjective. Geniuses are simply those who are really good at what they do and whose work marks a determined area, marks people. And you can´t deny those writers did that. How can this age be the end of unique idols? There will always be people who make a difference, people that, even centuries after their deaths, will still interact with the world, in case of writers through their work or ideas.


The cultures are splitting into more and more sepcialized people. After globalization and multiplicity take critical mass in the globe, to consider one in the group to be better will be ridiculous. Those will only be strictly historical figures in a museum. They already are in cultural environs in USA and many other places.

----------


## ftil

> The cultures are splitting into more and more sepcialized people. After globalization and multiplicity take critical mass in the globe, to consider one in the group to be better will be ridiculous. Those will only be strictly historical figures in a museum. They already are in cultural environs in USA and many other places.


Hm.are you saying that globalization kills creative spirit and individuality?

----------


## stlukesguild

I think genius is a very obsolete idea, but at the same time I think geniuses never occurred while they existed in people's imagination, probably as a result of fame more than what they were. If I had to bet as to what's genial today, I wood preffer to talk about large goups of people who when it comes to achievement have produced tons of advancements in cooperation that make the so-called geniuses look insignificant. But what's the point? Where would it lead? Most likely to abrerration and nonsense.

Yeah... the arts are just brimming full of the brilliant achievements of the mediocre masses.

----------


## cafolini

> Hm.are you saying that globalization kills creative spirit and individuality?


No, on the contrary. When we say "individuality" what do we mean? Do we need to contrast one individual to a group? That will be individuality for one out of many devoid of individuality. In the process of specialization, individuality is granted to each in his/her specialty. Individuality is actually increased.
Regarding creativity, I don't think there is any, because I don't see but a process of transformation occuring in any endeavor. Plus I don't see the possibility of creation where anything is given, and men and women are just as natural as any other process. This is to me the way the world is moving toward individuality of each one.

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Let me see if I got your point. English is not my language so I might have misunderstood. In the other post you say that in this new globalized world, where people tend to specialize more and more, to consider one in the group to be better is ridiculous. That means a total loss of individuality and creativity. That´s not true because people are diferent and are better or worse at something than others. You also don´t see the possibility of creation in a world where anything is given. Anything is given? There is always room for inovation, for creation. People always look for new things. Even in this era "where anything is given" there are creative minds, you may call some of them geniuses, who seek new things. Things that are not yet given. Cafolini if I got it wrong just let me know

----------


## ftil

> No, on the contrary. When we say "individuality" what do we mean? Do we need to contrast one individual to a group? That will be individuality for one out of many devoid of individuality. In the process of specialization, individuality is granted to each in his/her specialty. Individuality is actually increased.
> Regarding creativity, I don't think there is any, because I don't see but a process of transformation occuring in any endeavor. Plus I don't see the possibility of creation where anything is given, and men and women are just as natural as any other process. This is to me the way the world is moving toward individuality of each one.


 Individuality has nothing to do with comparing one with a group. Somebody can be a rebel but it may not come from the core of ones individuality but it may have psychological roots. I am not talking about that. Everybody has own unique emotional and mental makeup and unique talents but not too many freely express them. There are more conformists than mavericks.  :Wink5:  

I see it creativity and individuality closely connected. All creative endeavors come from the depth of our souls. As I wrote earlier, we can easily recognize the depth that comes from exploring ones mind and soul or we see shallowness. It doesnt only apply to arts but to any activities. Some postulate that there are people who have academic intelligence while others have creative intelligence or practical intelligence. Humans are uniquebut sometimes they forget about it, trying to fit into societal norms..or to be accepted or approved. There are others who dont care about anything else but making money and filling their life with material things. It is beauty in such diversity.

----------


## cafolini

> Let me see if I got your point. English is not my language so I might have misunderstood. In the other post you say that in this new globalized world, where people tend to specialize more and more, to consider one in the group to be better is ridiculous. That means a total loss of individuality and creativity. That´s not true because people are diferent and are better or worse at something than others. You also don´t see the possibility of creation in a world where anything is given. Anything is given? There is always room for inovation, for creation. People always look for new things. Even in this era "where anything is given" there are creative minds, you may call some of them geniuses, who seek new things. Things that are not yet given. Cafolini if I got it wrong just let me know


Individuality cannot be avoided in a natural world, but until humanity was overcome, it was repressed.
Now, I said anything I had to say. You did not read me. I propose that individuality increases in direct proportion to the number of individuals available, and that number increases in direct propostion to specialization.

----------


## kittypaws

Manuel Cruz ~ why do you want to be a genius? That does not make you a good writer nor does it bring you talent. Be yourself. That is the key to success the rest will follow.

kittypaws

----------


## Delta40

:Iagree:

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Eheh I was just trying to know how other people defined genius and what they thought it was made of. Then I disagreed and made my point, though perhaps not a good point. But anyways I must say for any writer (I´m not one myself) the word genius is very tempting, and as alexander above said, seeing yourself as a genius is the best way to become one (this only happens in your mind of course). But I truly agree with you, just be myself is the key to success. Not only in writing. So thanks for the tip  :Wink:

----------


## deryk

I think the term 'genius' is just as dependent on audience as it is individual talent. It isn't enough to be born with it. You have to be born in the right place at the right time.

----------


## ftil

> I think the term 'genius' is just as dependent on audience as it is individual talent. It isn't enough to be born with it. You have to be born in the right place at the right time.


It is so true. History has shown that there were artists not born in the right placeto be discovered after they died. Knowing it helps to avoid unnecessary disappointments or even depression if one cant achieve a success.

----------


## cafolini

> It is so true. History has shown that there were artists not born in the right placeto be discovered after they died. Knowing it helps to avoid unnecessary disappointments or even depression if one cant achieve a success.


That's twisted. There are no geniuses. They are specialists.

----------


## osho

Geneses if there are any make use of their inventiveness, imagination and something not born of specialism; it is born of inspiration, of the fire of life forces Specialty can be acquired and geniuses come instinctively and they are so powerful no force of the world can stop them from rising.

----------


## Alexander III

@Cafolini - am I the only one who is at once disgusted revulsed and horrified by the future Cafolini describes. It would loose all sense of humanity. Machines are marvelously effective, a world without war and inequality and sufferenace is perfect but it lacks all beauty. It is the moral disfugurment of humanity which makes us beautifull - Caravaggio killing a man over a tenis score dispute is the perfect example. I love humanity as it is, because it's complete lack of rationality makes it beutifull. A rational and perfect humanity is a nightmare which makes every fibre of my body panic with a great unknown fear. To the damned and the beautifull! for they are the pinacle of Humanity.

----------


## Lokasenna

Well, I'm in the camp that believes in the notion of the genius. I also think it is something unique to the self - you have to be born with a naturally large capacity for something. But then you need to train that ability to bring to the level of a master. I don't think one can really talk about groups of people - it is the individuals that shine through. I will, however, concede that there is a context issue - plenty of people we nowadays consider to have been geniuses were dismissed by their contemporaries.

----------


## cafolini

> @Cafolini - am I the only one who is at once disgusted revulsed and horrified by the future Cafolini describes. It would loose all sense of humanity. Machines are marvelously effective, a world without war and inequality and sufferenace is perfect but it lacks all beauty. It is the moral disfugurment of humanity which makes us beautifull - Caravaggio killing a man over a tenis score dispute is the perfect example. I love humanity as it is, because it's complete lack of rationality makes it beutifull. A rational and perfect humanity is a nightmare which makes every fibre of my body panic with a great unknown fear. To the damned and the beautifull! for they are the pinacle of Humanity.


What matters reason? It's as much of the healthy as of the insane. Machines were always useful. But when I say "useful" I don't mean utilitarian, seeking the common good, or the other fable of common sense. I mean more and more choices to handle needs. Humanity has been overcome. Dehumanization is almost complete, and nothing terrible has happened as a result. On the contrary, we are doing better than ever, except for the funny, adopted paranoias in the museum.

----------


## stlukesguild

Cafolini - am I the only one who is at once disgusted revulsed and horrified by the future Cafolini describes.

No... I am equally repulsed. But I am also bemused. I recognize that in most instances those who feel the need to tear down the genius of others are those who recognize the absolute lack of genius in themselves. 

Better to rein in hell than serve in heaven? :Wink5:

----------


## Manuel Cruz

Three repulsed people counting on me. Individuality and creativity shall prevail, machines can´t do it all. The beauty in this world comes from humans and their geniuses not from omnipotent machines

----------


## ftil

> That's twisted. There are no geniuses. They are specialists.


Hey, I didnt talk about geniuses but artists who were recognized long after they died. Dont twist my words. lol
Artists called specialists? I dont think so.  :Banana:

----------


## zoolane

> Three repulsed people counting on me. Individuality and creativity shall prevail, machines can´t do it all. The beauty in this world comes from humans and their geniuses not from omnipotent machines


Made that four people. Firstly who invent these machines? Humans probably.
Genius is as I said before anyone can be a genius but have ideas of genius nature.

The human nature alway be here as man kind develop in future, the humans error is what make us a person and who hell need world run by robots? The world would be non existence in my eyes.

----------


## Lokasenna

Count me a shuddering fifth.

The day we 'overcome' humanity is the day is the day I kill myself, as such a world would not be worth living in.

I'm minded to agree with the philosophy of William Blake. A perfect paradise, created along the lines Cafolini suggests, would be utterly sterile - perfection, by its very definition, is eternal and unchanging. Like Blake, I would rather take my chance in Hell; both pain and joy are expressions of energy, an energy that is the fuel of artistic creation - the fuel, even, of life itself.

----------


## cafolini

> Count me a shuddering fifth.
> 
> The day we 'overcome' humanity is the day is the day I kill myself, as such a world would not be worth living in.
> 
> I'm minded to agree with the philosophy of William Blake. A perfect paradise, created along the lines Cafolini suggests, would be utterly sterile - perfection, by its very definition, is eternal and unchanging. Like Blake, I would rather take my chance in Hell; both pain and joy are expressions of energy, an energy that is the fuel of artistic creation - the fuel, even, of life itself.


Well, prepare yourself to commit suicide. The world has been run by machines for more than fifty years now. But you should change your mind and enjoy openly instead of covertly that you sweat a lot less than your grandfather. Have fun. Do not do that.




> Hey, I didnt talk about geniuses but artists who were recognized long after they died. Dont twist my words. lol
> Artists called specialists? I dont think so.


No, no just specialists. Con specialists is better.

----------


## Delta40

I'm not sure what machines you're talking about but from a domestic view, with their arrival the bar has been raised to the point where a home should be completely germ free. This means no change in the amount of time cleaning. Is that genius? Mmmmm....

----------


## ftil

> No, no just specialists. Con specialists is better.


Con specialists?

----------


## Alexander III

> But you should change your mind and enjoy openly instead of covertly that you sweat a lot less than your grandfather. Have fun. Do not do that.


Im guessing you dont apreciate the value of iiving off the sweat from ones brow. It is a thing I infinitley admire and idealize as only a man who has never worked a day in his life can.

Much the same way no one is able to love the idea of a traditional family as much as a gambler , whoremonger and alchoholic can.

----------


## cafolini

Next assignment is a giant basin with a bear.

Delta wants complete cleaning? Whence this marvellous suffocation? Read me Delta. Genius is in the museum.

----------


## ftil

> Next assignment is a giant basin with a bear.



You got it. 





Bear....... the specialist.  :Brow:

----------


## cafolini

Ha! Loved it. Is the bear looking at the water surface or subtly showing ash?

----------


## xtianfriborg13

I don't think there's a way to be genius in writing. Although there are lots of ways to be a better writer than you already are.

Read and write.

----------


## krishna_lit

> though someone once said it's 99% perspiration and 1% inspiration.
> 
> H


 That 'someone' is Thomas Alva Edison!

----------


## cacian

You become a genius once you start writing something people will read.
Reading does not have to be amasing it just have to feel good to read.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do what you want to do! Write what you want to write! Don't worry about others! Smash through everything that gets in your way!

Don't forget to check out the other arts! There are far more interesting things going on in painting, sculpture, avant-garde theater, contemporary classical music & opera. The literary world is a graveyard in comparison. I get my own inspiration mostly from the other arts. Because in the other arts there are people with balls who are not afraid to be creative, not afraid of criticism, and when you're afraid of the reactions of others you will never be a genius.

Creativity is something that burns inside of you, you either have it or you don't. The seed falls where it may. And the creative seed often doesn't fall upon those privileged enough to get a great formal education, a great formal education is often wasted upon the privileged, whose mindset is often conservative and hostile to change, because change is a threat to their privileged status, and change and constant creativity in literature & the other arts is exactly what genius is all about!

----------

